#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [新聞] 1/27在台灣可能會出現血月

## 野生狼

血月
全名 超級血狼月（super blood wolf moon） :wuffer_bloody: 

赤紅的顏色是狼群的力量最強的時刻 :wuffer_howl: 

準備好，就出發去良好的位置嗥月吧！

資料來源：http://www.epochtimes.com.tw/n270401...點明年精采天文奇觀.html

----------


## 峰峰

HI~野生狼

血月呀WWWWW
"每年1月第一次滿月的時候，狼群會因飢餓而嚎叫，此時的滿月就被稱為「狼月」"
這句話在我得想像中應該是滿棒的畫面!!
可惜台灣是早上08:30呢~不知道會不會不明顯XD(日月同時出現就更魔幻了
能想到一些電影或動畫裡都代表會有事情發生呢~(希望現實是有好事發生 :Very Happy:

----------


## 野生狼

原來每年第一次滿月被稱為狼月啊
今年第一次的滿月也快出現了
不知道會不會同時出現日蝕
如果有的話
又可以狼嗥了！ :wuffer_howl:

----------

